# Gone in 60 seconds (1974)



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is my Eleanor from the original GISS movie. The story is the same as the 2000 remake (gone in sixty seconds), but the acting is amateurish and the quality is B-movie bad. the one thing it has going is the final chase lasts 40 minutes (compared to the 7 minutes of the remake). it's a worthwhile movie to watch if you like car chases.

they are both made from the 1/25 AMT kit of the 73 Mustang, which only comes with one chrome Ford stock rim, so with the second kit i had two, so had to buy some resin duplicates for the front. One is the 'before' version from the start of the chase and one is the final crashed up version.

giss-eleanor4 by aus_mus, on Flickr

Crashed version
eleanor12 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor19 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor17 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor16 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor15 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor13 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor11 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor21 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

the Before Version
DSCF8576 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8577 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8578 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8580 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8581 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8579 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

The crash damage is replicated using thick foil pressed onto the good panel, before bending it up and setting it by back-filling the panel with body filler. The foil crinkles a lot more realistically than the heat-and-bend technique

eleanor01 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor02 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor03 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor04 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor05 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor06 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor08 by aus_mus, on Flickr
eleanor09 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very well done!


I award you the potd by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

Of course the acting was amateurish. That's because they weren't actors, but family and friends. The entire show was the brainchild of a well known stunt driver and the reason having a 40 minute car chase. Halicki died on set in a stunt in the remake of the show.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The original was best. [usually is.]

They did they chases, and 'what happens, happens' and left it to the editor to make a movie out of it. Once, the steering broke and it swerved into a pole. Halicki was badly hurt. Three weeks later they continued the scene.

"Acting as the climax to the lengthy chase sequence, the "Eleanor" jump managed to achieve a height of 30' over a 128' distance." Halicki compacted ten vertebrae performing this jump. '

Also held the record for most cars destroyed. The producer/actor owned a wrecking yard. He died filming GI6S 2 when a water tank snapped a telephone pole, which fell on his car.

His widow did the 2000 remake.

Now I want to see it again.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I watched this film once again on TUBI last night- definitely a period classic. I was in high school when it was made and seeing all the old iron driving around new was a nostalgic ride. The huge car chase (which seemed to circle around the same blocks repeatedly) is a classic and the woman's reaction to the car wash switch is still my favorite part.

You really captured the look of Eleanor in your build- fantastic job!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

That's a crazy film, I still like to watch it from time to time. But Eleonor is nicer in the 2000 remake, thanks to Chip Foose......


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done - I especially like the foil treatment on the wreck. Most realistic!


----------



## Notyourhero (Jul 4, 2019)

Fascinating:smile2:.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice crash version!


----------

